# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Venez rencontrer l'association White Rabbit en septembre et octobre 2021!

## White Rabbit

Bonjour à tous!

L'association White Rabbit sera présente à deux évènements ces prochains mois:
- *le dimanche 19 septembre de 9h à 18h* pour les portes ouvertes du sanctuaire "le poids plume" à Ventouse (16)
Adresse: 30 route de Beaulieu 16460 Ventouse
Page fb des portes ouvertes: https://www.facebook.com/events/2262...tab=discussion
Site du sanctuaire: https://sanctuairedespoidsplumes.fr/...KVkxjiJMu5-XDU

- *le samedi 9 octobre de 11h à 18h* pour la "fête de l'animal en ville" sur la place de la Bourse à Paris

Venez nous rencontrer nombreux lors de ces évènements pour discuter de l'association, de son fonctionnement, de la réhabilitation...!

----------

